# Baking Powder



## Debbie (Jan 26, 2006)

I just moved to Canada from the United states, and the Baking powder I was always used to was listed as double acting baking powder, and in Canada ALL I can find is single acting baking powder...    what do I do now for the recipes that call for double acting.  I know there is gonna be a difference, cause the recipes say don't use single acting.  Ick   Help!


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

I suggest you order some baking powder on line from the U.S. I've done that with several things I can't find locally. Just do a Google search.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 26, 2006)

AmericanSpice.com is a great place for hard to find (and the easy ones too!) spices and ingredients.  My grandmother used to make chocolate ammonia cookies that were to die for but the pharmacies stopped carrying baking ammonia years ago so they were a no go for many a Christmas.  I stumbled on this site in my search and was very happy with their service - reasonable prices and good amounts.
Just one of many places out there I'm sure!
Good Luck!


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info, JM...I found and bookmarked the site.


----------



## Debbie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Thank you!*

such a great idea!   I wonder in the meantime if there is a way I can subsitute.


----------



## cipher (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to Canada. In Canada we have a brand call "Magic Baking Powder" which is double action. It uses calcium acid phosphate instead of sodium aluminum sulfate. 

It looks like this...


----------



## jennyema (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't use single acting.

Baking powder is baking soda and an acid.  You can make your own baking powder.  

From Baking911.com:  "For one teaspoon baking powder: mix 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar plus 1/4 teaspoon baking soda. (There is not substitute for baking soda)"


----------



## Aurora (Jan 27, 2006)

Baking soda plus cream of tartar *is* a single action baking powder. It leavens or create bubbles only once, as soon as the liquid is added.

A double action baking powder has two leavening events and consists of baking soda plus two dry acids. The addition of liquid starts the first action and addition of heat starts the second action.  The second dry acidic agent is commonly either sodium aluminum sulfate or calcium acid phosphate.

You can read more about baking soda and baking powders and the chemistry involved here:

http://users.rcn.com/sue.interport/food/bakgsoda.html


----------



## jennyema (Jan 27, 2006)

My bad then.  But it is weird that Baking911 says don't use single acting and then says you can make your own.   

See here

I have actually made my own and didn't notice a difference, but then, I am not a very good baker.  So instead of blaming my oven I should have blamed the baking powder.


----------



## Debbie (Jan 27, 2006)

*confused - baking powder*

ok..  totally confused.. LOL     can I make double acting baking powder then?   I read that site, but I don't see where I can subsitute something.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 27, 2006)

Auroroa's site includes this regarding substitutions:

*baking powder (single-acting, see above):* 2 tsp cream of tartar, 1 tsp baking soda, 1/2 tsp salt per cup of flour (source: Joy of Cooking)
_*baking powder (single-acting):*_ 2 parts _Bakewell Cream_, 1 part baking soda
*baking powder (rising equivalent):* for 1 tsp use 1/4 tsp baking soda plus 5/8 tsp cream of tartar (source: Joy of Cooking, other equivalents given)
*baking powder (measuring equivalent):* for each tsp, 1/2 tsp cream of tartar, 1/4 tsp baking soda, 1/4 tsp cornstarch or arrowroot. Mix only as much as you need per recipe since it will lose potency during storage. (source: Rodale's Basic Natural Foods Cookbook)
*baking powder (double-acting, SAS, see above):* for 1 tsp use 1-1/2 tsp phosphate or tartrate baking powder (source: Joy of Cooking)



*What does the "rising equivalent" mean??*


----------



## cipher (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Debbie,

I sent you a PM, but will post here just so that others know.  In Canada, double action baking powder is called "continuous action" baking powder.  Also, we don't use sodium aluminum sulfate in baking powder because of suspected links to Alzheimer's.


----------



## Debbie (Jan 27, 2006)

wow, I would have never known that...  thank you for helping me!


----------



## Bugs (Jan 27, 2006)

all i know is don't put any baking powder on a fire or POW!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 27, 2006)

Bugs said:
			
		

> all i know is don't put any baking powder on a fire or POW!!!!!


 
I am so glad you took some of my lessons to heart sweetie. Now I know you won't be blowing up our beautiful new kitchen when I let you in there.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> ...*What does the "rising equivalent" mean??*


 
It means that this combination of ingredients will provide rising power equal to a measure of commercial BP.

The measuring equivalent will do the same AND measure the same as commercial baking powder due to the addition of corn starch.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 28, 2006)

I posted earlier a site that deals in spices and where I was able to find baking ammonia ... in this discussion about acids and such, I know that my grandmother not only used the ammonia for her wonderful chocolate cookies but as her baking soda as well (with a base - i'm guessing corn starch).  My mom tells stories at Christmas about the huge Ball Canning jar of baking ammonia my grandmother would have in her pantry and how easily it could be mistaken for powdered sugar until you opened the lid.
Baking ammonia used to be readily found at local pharmacies but not any longer ... if you happen to have some, you could use that in your homemade mix but I'm not sure the amounts and not sure how many people have inherited it from their grandmothers!


----------

